# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Knowhere News, AI journalist, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - knowherenews.com
knowhere.ai

facebook.com/Knowherenews

twitter.com/knowherenews

linkedin.com/company/cruncher-technologies

Co-founder and CEO - Nathaniel Barling

Co-founder and President - Alexandre Elkrief

----------


## Airicist

Article "A New AI “Journalist” Is Rewriting the News to Remove Bias"

by Kristin Houser
April 6, 2018

----------

